# set and getmethoden



## gast (26. Okt 2006)

was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden ?

public string getName()
{
return name;
}

public void setName(String name)
{
this.name=name;
}


und wo kann man solche Bücher lesen?


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

Öhm, der Unterschied ist alles, weil sie nix gemeinsam haben. Die eine Methode (get) gibt eine (private) Variable einer Klasse zurück und die andere setzt (set) diese Variable.

In der örtlichen Bücherei


----------



## EOB (26. Okt 2006)

hi, na der unterschied ist, dass eine der beiden einen parameter bekommt und die andere nicht. ein weitere unterschied ist, dass eine einen wert zuruekcgibt und die andere einen setzt. diese methoden nennen sicher setter und getter und werden meist in java beans genutzt, die als datencontainer dienen. mal ein beispiel:


```
class Bean{
    private String string = "Hallo Welt";

    public String getString(){
        return string;
    }

    public void setString(String string){
        this.string=string;
    }

}
```

so...damit kannst du dann eben string werte zuweisen, indem du setString(string) aufrufst, oder du holst die den aktuellen string mittels getString...also zb so:


```
System.out.println(beanobjekt.getString());
```

was fuer buecher meinst du? wo sowas drin steht? steht sicher in jedem java buch....

gruesse


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2006)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi, na der unterschied ist, dass eine der beiden einen parameter bekommt und die andere nicht. ein weitere unterschied ist, dass eine einen wert zuruekcgibt und die andere einen setzt. diese methoden nennen sicher setter und getter und werden meist in java beans genutzt, die als datencontainer dienen. mal ein beispiel:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


vielen dank


----------



## EOB (26. Okt 2006)

kein problem   :toll:


----------

